# Datensicherung mit WinXP



## meilon (30. Mai 2004)

Hi,
Ich habe (mal wieder) meinen Linux geschrotet! Gerade in dem Moment als ich mir eine Sicherung machen wollte! Dazu die Frage: Mit welchem Programm kann ich unter Windows Linux Partitionen lesen? Ich denke mir, das das ja etwas schwieriger sein muss, wegen den Benutzerrechten der Dateien. Es ist lange her, das ich die Linux installation gemacht habe, es müsste aber das Standard ext2 sein.

Und weil ich schon Frage: Welche Linux-Distribution ist die beste für einen Server? Es soll wieder der Xampp Webserver drauf sowie oident für PsyBNC. Außerdem soll Samba leicht konfigurierbar sein, ohne das wäre aufgeschmissen! Zudem ist die Internetschaltung bei mir zu Hause wie folgt: WinXP -> Linux -> Router -> Internet, d.h. das IP Masquerading sollte auch so einfach konfiguierbar sein, wie bei dem ehemaligen SuSE 9.0 Prof System.

Schon mal großen Dank
Klink


----------



## GFX-Händchen (30. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Oberst Klink _
> * auch so einfach konfiguierbar sein, wie bei dem ehemaligen SuSE 9.0 Prof System. *



Ich verstehe nicht, warum du nicht bei Suse bleiben möchtest .



> _Original geschrieben von Oberst Klink _*
> Außerdem soll Samba leicht konfigurierbar sein*



Dafür gibts doch ne (extra) "grafische Oberfläche" .


----------



## meilon (30. Mai 2004)

Ich habe mir sagen lassen, das SuSE nicht so die die Server Distribution ist. Auch wenn das auf vielen Servern drauf ist. Ich habe zu Hause auch noch debian 2.2 von LinuxLand rumfliegen, aber das soll für mich als anfänger nicht geeignet sein. Primär geht es mir auch nur darum, wie ich jetzt meine Homepage retten kann!


----------



## Thorsten Ball (30. Mai 2004)

Für den Server:
Debian. Und dann Apache, PHP und MySQL selber per APT installieren. Da hat man zwar keine
GUI und ich weiß nicht wie einfach du das mit dem IP-Masquerading und Samba gewöhnt bist,
aber mit ein bisschen einlesen bist du in der Lage das selber und besser auf deine Bedürfnisse abgestimmt
zu machen.
Oder eben OpenBSD


----------



## meilon (30. Mai 2004)

kennt keiner ne Software/Treiber, mit der man ext2 Festplatten lesen kann?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (30. Mai 2004)

Viel wichtiger ist das man google.de kennt  
Denn dann findet man sowas:
Explore2fs


----------



## JohannesR (30. Mai 2004)

Ja, ein Query nach "ext2 win32 read" hätte dich locker dorthin geführt. Man, wieso müssen wir eigentlich immer die Scheissarbeit für euch erledigen


----------

